# Buddy / Ignore Lists



## Rayines

Please, can anyone explain to me what does "add... to your Buddy List?". It sounds me good, and I did it with two persons, but I actually have no idea about what does it mean. Please, any explanation....?


----------



## Rayines

I meant: "....what does "add...to your Buddy List" mean?"


----------



## Danielle

See Lancel0t's explanation (#7)


----------



## vachecow

Yes, nut when someone is on your buddy list, what does it do?


----------



## Rayines

> If you don't have an AOL IM account, I don't know what happens...!


Ah!, thank you Danielle, then that's why nothing happened!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Rayines said:
			
		

> Please, can anyone explain to me what does "add... to your Buddy List?". It sounds me good, and I did it with two persons, but I actually have no idea about what does it mean. Please, any explanation....?



When you use the Buddy List and add some persons on it if will help you distinguish your buddies easier if they are online on the main page of WR in the "Currently Active Users" section because you will see a "+" sign after their name. At the same time if you will click on Quick Links (On the Upper Page of this site)and then select  Open Buddy list, there will be a prompt that will show you who among your buddies are online or ofline. ANd if you will add them to Ignore List, they can send you message but you wont receive it even a prompt for it. At the same time if the user is in your Ignore list and he/she tries to send you a message, he/she can still send message and a copy of it will be reflected on the sent item eventhough you won't receive any of it or even notification of new message.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Danielle

Thank you Lancel0t's for setting me straight. I've edited my erronous answers


----------



## fetchezlavache

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> When you use the Buddy List and add some persons on it if will help you distinguish your buddies easier if they are online on the main page of WR in the "Currently Active Users" section because you will see a "+" sign after their name. At the same time if you will click on Quick Links (On the Upper Page of this site)and then select  Open Buddy list, there will be a prompt that will show you who among your buddies are online or ofline. ANd if you will add them to Ignore List, they can send you message but you wont receive it even a prompt for it. At the same time if the user is in your Ignore list and he/she tries to send you a message, he/she can still send message and a copy of it will be reflected on the sent item eventhough you won't receive any of it or even notification of new message.
> 
> Hope it helps.




thanks, it makes a lot more sense now...


----------



## Rayines

THANK YOU ALL for your answers!!


----------



## Lancel0t

No problem guys. It's my pleasure to help you.


----------

